
Show HN: Live Air Traffic Over the SF Bay Area - jmarbach
https://concorde.io/radar
======
jlgaddis
Is it really "live" if it's only "updated every 5-10 minutes while the
Concorde team is online"?

With a Raspberry Pi and a $20 USB SDR, one can have their own real-time map of
air traffic. I've got four of 'em deployed already and have a few more I need
to get set up. I'm an aviation nerd as well, so it's very cool to me.

~~~
jmarbach
Good point. Real-time is definitely not accurate, but I'd be willing to say
5-10 minutes delayed is as close to a "live" view as is legally allowed.

Did you built your Raspberry Pi stations with FlightAware's guide?

[https://flightaware.com/adsb/piaware/build](https://flightaware.com/adsb/piaware/build)

~~~
jlgaddis
I loosely followed their guide, yes. I put their PiAware image on the Pi but
the hardware is a little different.

------
dhanainme
How does your cheap flight deals work. I found the cheapest fare for mumbai
from you !

Do you have similar deals from NY

~~~
jmarbach
Hi,

Glad that you found a great deal via Concorde! At the moment, we are posting
deals by user demand. We have had a handful of requests for deals originating
in the NYC area, so we are planning to start posting deals from NYC airports
in the next week or so. Keep reminding us!

Thanks for checking out Concorde!

